# Supplier question



## whteglve (Oct 3, 2009)

Who other than Schmidt supplies part parts? I'm looking into getting into custom made pen and don't like the idea of parting out an existing kit for a couple of parts. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 3, 2009)

What parts are you looking for ?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 3, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> What parts are you looking for ?



UH, pen parts, Duhhhhh!! :wink:


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 4, 2009)

I keep in stock Schmidt ballpoint twist, button, and cap actuated mechanisms, fountain pen housing/feed/nib assemblies, etc, and other stuff for the advanced/kitless penmaker.
It's a new site I have only had up for a week or two:
RichardLGreenwald.com


----------



## whteglve (Oct 4, 2009)

Butch - I'm mainly looking for fountain pen sections, feeds, ballpoint and rollerball nibs. Anything that I can find to make a pen without having to buy a "kit". It's not that I don't want to buy a kit I just don't want to have a both of centerbands, clips, etc. just laying around.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 5, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> UH, pen parts, Duhhhhh!! :wink:


 
Thanks Cav , glad you cleared that one up :biggrin:

Fountain pen parts are easy , Richard's site has some and you can get nib,feed and holders from Lou (DCBluesman) he also has taps to thread the section to accept the nib holders . Several other vendors here sell some FP parts . 
As for other parts like ballpoint nibs/cones , clips and centerbands about the only thing available that I know of is mainly for slimlines and euros . That is why I have been using brass , aluminum and the pen body material (acrylic and tru-stone) to make my nibs/cones .


----------



## PTJeff (Oct 7, 2009)

another one to consider is Meister Nibs for the German version
http://meisternibs.com/

These are quality components


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 7, 2009)

I got some samples from Schmidt about a year ago. I wasn't impressed with the quality of the fountain pen sections. On every one I tried, the exposed portion of the feed would get wet with ink. People who know about fountains get turned off by that.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2009)

Most of the time, it is cheaper to buy the kit for the couple of parts you need and pitch the rest, than it is to buy just a front section from someplace.


----------

